# Quietest canister filter?



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

My Eheims are near silent. After their break in period, they really are just barely louder than a whisper.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

The only canister quieter than a filstar is an Eheim canister. The classics are the quietist but the pros are a very close second.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't even here my Rena XP1 or my Eheim Pro. My whisper air pump is the loudest thing next to my wet/dry sump trickling in.


----------



## SomebodySayJuan (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't even hear my Eheim 2217 from my couch which is on an open stand and about 5 feet away. My 2026 (Pro II) makes a lot more noise, but for comparison's sake it's quiter than the sound of the spray bar.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

ehiem 2217... i have to touch it to make sure its on.... i <3 my ehiem


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

My Fluval 205 is quieter than my Eheim 2211 for what its worth.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Agreed Eheim.

I love my Renas, but Eheims definitely have them beat in the noise department.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I have Rena xp3, fluval 305, ehiem 2232 and the ehiem is the quietest. I have it under an open stand and you can't hear anything. My others are in closed cabinets and if you walk by you can hear them. The Rena xp3 being the loudest.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

+X on Eheims


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

My 8 lb. cat makes more noise than my FX5, Eheim 2211, and AC110 combined...


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't hear my two sunsun 302's at all. Even with nothing else on in the room.


----------

